# England Premier league 03-04 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 29, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
03 Mar 14:45 Liverpool FC - Arsenal FC 2.10 3.30 3.50 +131  
03 Mar 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Chelsea FC 4.05 3.30 1.95 +131  
03 Mar 17:00 Queens Park Rangers - Everton FC 3.00 3.20 2.40 +130  
03 Mar 17:00 Stoke City - Norwich City 1.91 3.30 4.25 +132  
03 Mar 17:00 Wigan Athletic - Swansea City 2.55 3.20 2.80 +129  
03 Mar 17:00 Blackburn Rovers - Aston Villa 2.45 3.25 2.90 +131  
03 Mar 17:00 Manchester City - Bolton Wanderers 1.17 6.75 17.00 +126  
04 Mar 14:00 Newcastle United - Sunderland AFC 2.15 3.30 3.40 +130  
04 Mar 16:05 Fulham FC - Wolverhampton Wanderers 1.60 3.70 6.00 +135  
04 Mar 18:10 Tottenham Hotspur - Manchester United 2.75 3.20 2.60 +130


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 1, 2012)

04 Mar 14:00 Newcastle United - Sunderland AFC 

It looks like Newcastle will fight for the 4th place in the Premier League with Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool. Right now Newcastle is 6th with just 3 points less than Chelsea. In the last 2 matches Newcasle lost some of its confidence after losing 0-5 to Tottenham and making 2-2 with Wolves. With the players that Newcasle has the Champions league is not out of reach. If they win their home matches its possible. 
Sunderland is capable of beating anyone, at the moment they are in the golden middle at 9th place. At the last round they lost 0-4 to West Bromich and before that they lost to another team fighting for the 4th place- Arsenal. 
*The last win here for Sunderland was at 2000*. Since then Newcasle is dominating. Newcaslte starts well in most of the matches and scores first in the first half. In 7 of the last matches Newcastle started with a goal and in 5 of them they were leading at the half. 

Prediction: 1/1


----------



## therichbabe (Mar 2, 2012)

*TIPS from TheRichBabe*

*Liverpool v Arsenal*
Sat 3rd March, 12.45pm – live on Sky Sports 2
*Goals*
Stats View: Opposite Over/ Under 2.5 Goals stats. 9 of Liverpool’s 12 home games have gone Under 2.5 Goals. 10 of Arsenal’s 13 away games have goneOver 2.5 Goals.
Liverpool have drawn all 3 home games against Man Utd, Man City andTottenham this season – with all of them going Under 2.5 Goals. However, 3 ofArsenal’s 4 away games against Man Utd, Tottenham, Chelsea and Man City have gone Over 2.5 Goals.
The First Goal has been scored Before 27th Minute in 3 of Arsenal’s last 5away games. But the First Goal has only been scored Before 27th Minute in 1of Liverpool’s last 5 home games.
Stats Picks:
Goals bets are best left alone in this game with both teams having opposite sets of stats.

*Cards & Booking Points*
Stats View: Both teams’ Cards Total averages point towards the game going Over 3.5 Cards but 4 of Liverpool’s last 5 home games and 4 of Arsenal’s last 5away games have gone Under 3.5 Cards.
However, all 3 of Liverpool’s home games against Man Utd, Man City andTottenham have gone Over 3.5 Cards. And 3 of Arsenal’s 4 away games againstMan Utd, Tottenham, Chelsea and Man City have also gone Over 3.5 Cards.
Liverpool have received the Most Booking Points in 2 of their last 5 home games. Arsenal have got the Most in just 1 of their last 5 away games.
Arsenal have received the Most Booking Points in 3 of their 4 away games against Man Utd, Tottenham, Chelsea and Man City. Liverpool opponentsreceived the Most in 2 of their 3 home games against Man Utd, Man City andTottenham.
*Stats Picks:*
Over 3.5 Cards
Arsenal Most Booking Points


----------



## therichbabe (Mar 2, 2012)

*TIPS from TheRichBabe*

*Newcastle v Sunderland*
Sun 4th March, 12pm – live on ESPN
*Goals*
Stats View: There have been Over 2.5 Goals scored in 4 of Newcastle’s last 5home games and in 3 of Sunderland’s last 5 away games.
A bit of History: 71% (5) of the last 7 North East derbies have gone Under 2.5 Goals. Newcastle won 1-0 at Sunderland earlier this season.
The First Goal has been scored After 27th Minute in 3 of Newcastle’s last 5home games. The First Goal has been scored Before 27th Minute in 3 ofSunderland’s last 5 away games.
A bit of History: The average First Goal time in the last 7 North East derbies has been 35 minutes. But in 2 of the last 3 games at Newcastle the First Goal has been scored Before 27th Minute.
*Stats Picks:*
Under 2.5 Goals

*Cards & Booking Points*
Stats View: There have been Under 3.5 Cards in 4 of Newcastle’s last 5 home games and in 3 of Sunderland’s last 5 away games.
A bit of History: The last 3 North East derbies at Newcastle have produced card totals of 11, 6 and 5. The meeting at Sunderland earlier this season produced a total of 8 cards.
Both teams have been well behaved lately with Newcastle receiving the Most Booking Points in just 1 of their last 5 home games. Sunderland haven’t got the Most in any of their last 5 away games.
A bit of History: In the last 7 North East derbies Newcastle are averaging 18.6Booking Points For, Sunderland 37.1. Sunderland have received the Most Booking Points in all of their last 3 visits to Newcastle.
*Stats Picks:*
Over 3.5 Cards
Sunderland Most Booking Points


----------



## therichbabe (Mar 2, 2012)

*TIPS from TheRichBabe*

*Fulham v Wolves*
Sun 4th March, 2.05pm – live on Sky Sports 1

*Goals*
Stats View: The goals have been flying in at Craven Cottage - 4 of Fulham’s last 5home games have gone Over 2.5 Goals. 2 of Wolves’ last 5 away games have gone ‘Over’.
Both teams have scored in all of Wolves’ last 5 away games. Both teams havescored in 4 of Fulham’s last 5 home games.
The First Goal has been scored Before 27th Minute in all of Wolves’ last 5away games. The First Goal has been scored Before 27th Minute in 3 ofFulham’s last 5 home games.
*Stats Picks:*
Both Teams to Score

*Cards & Booking Points*
Stats View: There have been Under 3.5 Cards in 4 of Fulham’s last 5 home games. Only 2 of Wolves’ last 5 away games have gone ‘Under’.
Wolves are currently averaging 8.1 Booking Points MORE than Fulham – and have received the Most in 3 of their last 5 away games.
*Stats Picks:*
Wolves Most Booking Points


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: TIPS from TheRichBabe*

Thats cool but you posted it in the chat, I will move your threads to the ENglish premier league betting forum.


----------



## therichbabe (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## markvighan (Mar 3, 2012)

Tottenham v Man Utd
As Spurs fans will no doubt need no reminding, their team lost 5-2 to bitter rivals Arsenal at the weekend and this is not the only instance of a Tottenham game featuring plenty of goals in the last few weeks.
In fact, four of their last five league games have contained at least four goals, with their last home match ending in a 5-0 win over Newcastle.
Meanwhile, Man United’s last ten league games have seen 38 goals – an average of 3.8 a game for the mathematically challenged – including a 3-3 thriller against Chelsea on their last trip to London.
With this in mind, odds of 3/4 on there being at least three goals in the game looks to be a decent price, with 9/4 on over 3.5 goals available for the more adventurous.
verdict: Over 3.50 
Mark


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 4, 2012)

Boring Sunday in the EPL, except for Tottenham vs Manchester, I'll just enjoy it without risking money on that super match.
Also waiting for my Newcastle bet..

Welcome to the forum Mark!


----------

